# let the smoke roll



## moose (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello to all on the SMF.  Been smoking meats for 15 years.  Started out on a Weber Smokey Mountian then  on  to a Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain gasser.  Still use the GOSM for small smokes.  I then upgraded to my current cooker which is a Lang 84 stick burner.  I'm located in beautiful Colorado and am a member of KCBS.  I looked around at the forum and seems to be a first class operation!  Hope to meet you all in the forums.  I have lots of pictures I can post in the future after I find out how on this forum.  

Thanks,

Moose


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Moose ...lookin forward to your pics !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 :)


----------



## ultramag (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF moose!!! Look forward to your pics as well as your input in the forums. Have fun and post often.


----------



## ikinya6 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome Moose!
I'd tell ya there's a lot of opportunity to learn here, but it looks like we'll be getting schooled by you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 10, 2007)

welcome to SMF


----------



## meowey (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome, Moose!  Glad you found us.  I'm lookin' forward to the pictures.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 10, 2007)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## buddy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Moose , glad your here. Enjoy all the good information here.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Moose!!! Great bunch of folks here so jump right in! 

How do you like your Lang?? Just purchased a 60 mobile and am anxiously waiting to go pick it up. 

Glad you found us and look foward to your posts!!


----------



## msmith (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Moose


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome Moose -

We've got plenty to share with you and you with us! Come in, look around and enjoy!


----------



## moose (Apr 10, 2007)

I really love the lang 84 cooker. Mr Lang runs a 1st class operation there and will do anything to make his customers happy. My cooker has about a 25-35 degree differance from side to side. But I work that into my favor buy putting pork butts closer to the fire and spareribs to the cooler side. It is also nice to quick heat things just before serving. My cooker is the exact smoker I dreamed about you can't beat the product it turns out!

moose


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 10, 2007)

Always good to hear of another satisfied customer!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Ben is quite a guy, he really took the time with us to answer all our questions as well as making it possible to pick our cooker up on a weekend when he is usually closed.I don't think the 60 has quite that big of a temp flux from one side to the other, but I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 10, 2007)

Glad you joined us Moose .... can't wait to see what you'll bring to the table! ( pun intended)


----------



## Dutch (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Moose. It's nice to have members join up that has your experience. Looking forward to your sharing info with the rest of us.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW, a 7 footer!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




thats what i call a serious piece of equipment!!!
cant wait to see pic's, welcome and glad u found us!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Moose!


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome!!!! 
Send pics.  We love Food Porn!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Moose, sounds like you have a very nice smoker.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------

